
Twittering in Africa - danw
http://www.tomtaylor.co.uk/blog/2007/04/04/twittering-in-africa/
======
andreyf
Twitter's apparent success baffles me beyond words... can anyone explain to me
what makes this more exciting than constantly changing your AIM away message?

~~~
danw
I find it a good way to keep in touch with other people I know in the
tech/startup scene. Unlike aim/skype/email you dont have to dedicate enough
time to have a whole conversation. Its great because it's so lightweight.

